# Different Types of Fasting and Praying By Pastor Jentezen Franklin



## star

See below of Pastor Franklin information on different ways of fasting. He like myself have been doing this since the age of 19. He knows alot about fasting and praying. We just finish a Daniel fast of 21 days with his church. Read everything below very, very good information to help you with your jouney of fasting. I like to do different types fast but I always consult God first in every desicion I do. Here is a link of his church in Georgia 15,000 members strong.


http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/fasting/

*Free Chapel /Kingdom Connection 2010 Fast, January 10-31, 2010*

*Fast Answers on.How to Fast?*

Please consult your doctor, especially if you have health problems or you are taking special medications.  Limit physical exercise when going on any type of fast.  We encourage prayer and study of the Word while Fasting.  If this is your first fast, please consider combining the Fasts. 

*EXAMPLE:* Pastor Franklin will do something like this for our corporate fast:  Days 1-3 liquids (includes: water, juice, Ensure, instant breakfast, etc.)  Remaining days of fast would be the information that is included in the Daniel?s fast and/or anything that you would consider a sacrifice to the Lord.

*The type of Fast you decide on is between you and God.*

*Establish your fasting goals - why you are fasting?* 

*Examples of fasting: *
*Full Fast  *-  drinking only liquids (you establish number of days.) Consult your doctor. 
*Daniel Fast  *-  Eat no meat, no sweets, no bread and drink water and juice. Eat fruit and vegetables. (veggie burgers are an option as well if you are not allergic to soy) Some people drink Ensure, Instant Breakfast, etc.
*3-Day Fast*: This fast can be any type of Fast, Full Fast - Daniel's Fast, Just give up one food. It could be a sacrifice other than food.
*Partial Fast *- Fast until 6:00 am to 3:00 pm or from sun-up to sundown-? this Fast can also be any type of Fast.
*Fast of Sacrifice  *-  giving up television or anything that would be a sacrifice for you personally.

_Confess your sins and forgive all and ask to be forgiven all and remember that it is the attitude of a heart sincerely seeking Him to which God responds with a blessing.  (Isaiah 58; Jeremiah 14:12; I Corinthians 8:8).  _ 

*Suggestions For Ending Fast  -  
Start back slowly on your regular eating schedule. * 

If yours was a total fast:

The* first 2 days *begin with juice or broth. On the 3rd and 4th days you may add fruits and vegetables.  After 4th day, slowly add meats, fish, breads and sweets and add dairy products last - and slowly.  If discomfort takes place, back down to 4th day again and slowly add in your suggested food groupings.

*Scripture on Fasting:*  Matthew 6: 16-18, Matthew 9:14-15, Luke 18: 9-14.  Relation to Prayer and Reading of the Word: 1 Samuel 1:6-8, 17-18, Nehemiah 1:4, Daniel 9:3,20, Joel 2:12, Luke 2:37, Acts 10:30, Acts 13:2, 1 Corinthians 7:5. Corporate Fasting: 1st Samuel 7:5-6, II Chronicles 20:34, Ezra 8:21-23, Nehemiah 9:1-3, Joel 2:15-16, Jonah 3:5-10, Acts 27:33-37

Remember that it is the attitude of a heart sincerely seeking Him to which God responds with a blessing.  (Isaiah 58; Jeremiah 14:12; I Corinthians 8:8.  May God greatly bless you as you fast)!


May God greatly bless you as you fast!



Fast Answers from Pastor Franklin

Q: *How should I fast?*A: Start with a clear goal. Why are you fasting? Do you need guidance, healing, restoration of marriage or family issues? Are you facing financial difficulties? Ask the Holy Spirit for guidance. Pray daily and read the Bible. Fasting brings about miraculous results. You are following Jesus example when you fast.

*
Q: What should I fast?*A: That is up to you. It may be a full fast in which you drink only liquids, or you may desire to fast like Daniel and eat no sweet breads, no meat and nothing but water to drink. Perhaps you only want to eat vegetables. If nothing else, you can fast watching television or anything else which would be a sacrifice from you normal day to day activities. Remember to replace that time with prayer and Bible study.

Q: *How long should I fast?*
A: You may fast as long as you like. Most people can fast easily from 1-3 days, with some mild discomfort, but you can extend your fast to 21 days or even 40 days! Use wisdom and prayer for guidance. Beginners are advised to start slow.

*Q: Isn't fasting supposed to be private?*

A: Most of the fasts mentioned in the Bible were public fasts called by the priests, but Jesus gave us the model for private fasts in Matthew 6:16-18; 9:14, 15.

Q: *How do I prepare myself to fast?*
A: Confess your sins to God. Ask the Holy Spirit to reveal areas of weakness. Forgive all who have offended you and ask for forgiveness from those who you may have offended. (Mark 11:25; Luke 11:4; 17:3,4) Surrender your life fully to Jesus Christ and reject the worldly desires that try to stop you. (Romans 12:1, 2)

*Prepare yourself physically*. If you have health concerns, consult your doctor prior to fasting and explain what you plan to do. This is especially important if you take prescription medications of have a chronic ailment. Some people should never fast without professional supervision. While on your fast, limit your activity and exercise only moderately. Take time to rest. Be ready for some physical discomforts especially early in the fast. Your body is detoxifying and you may be having withdrawal from caffeine and sugars. You may have headaches, hunger pains and even become irritable! Spend time listening to praise and worship, pray as often as you can throughout the day. Get away from the normal distractions as much as possible and keep your heart and mind seeking God's face.

*End your fast slowly*. Don't overeat when the time comes to end your fast. Begin eating solid foods gradually and eat smaller portions or snacks until your body is re-accustomed to eating solid foods.


----------



## star

*Re: Different Types of Fasting and Praying By Pastor Jantzen Franklin*

Part II


*The Daniel Fast
“Fasting For Health And Healing”* 

_This information was primarily taken from the book  “Fasting For Spiritual Breakthrough: A Guide to Nine Biblical Fasts” by Elmer L. Towns, published in 1996 by Regal Books, Ventura, California._

*Our body is designed to heal itself*. When a disease enters our body from bad dietary habits or from the outside, our bodies begin to fight it. Doctors, surgery, or medicines are most often designed to remove the source of the problem, but the healing is done by the body itself. Many common diseases are easily prevented with basic good nutrition and exercise habits. 
*   *   * 
*STEP ONE: BE SPECIFIC *

Daniel was not vague in his objection to the Babylonian diet. He defined the problem immediately.

1. The king’s food was against dietary laws.
2. Daniel and his friends had vowed against wine.
3. The king’s food had been offered up to idols/demons.


*STEP TWO: FAST AS A SPIRITUAL COMMITMENT *

The Daniel Fast involves a spiritual commitment to God. “Daniel proposed in his heart that he would not defile himself” (Dan. 1:8).


*STEP THREE: REFLECT INNER DESIRE BY OUTER DISCIPLINE*

Many people have an inner desire for better health, but they can’t discipline themselves to avoid junk food, and other foods that were not good for health. The physical health you seek from God may be more than an answer to prayer. Your physical health may be linked to any of the following factors: 

a. Your food choices.
b. The level of your spiritual commitment as reflected in constant prayer during the fast.
c. Your time commitment. If you determine to fast for a certain time, keep it. For example, if you determine to fast 10 days, don’t stop on Day 9.
d. Your testimony commitment. Your fast is a statement of faith to God that you want Him to heal your body. 

Faith is foundational to the Daniel Fast.


*STEP FOUR: PRAY TO PERCEIVE SIN’S ROLE IN POOR HEALTH *

Notice James 5:13-16:

• Sin is something related to the cause of sickness.
• Lack of health/healing may be the result of spiritual rebellion.
• Lack of health/healing may be due to sin of wrong intake, i.e. drugs, pornography.
• Repentance is linked to health according to James.
• Elders have a role in healing both spiritual and physical health.
• Sick people must desire to be well
• The anointing oil could mean
1. medicine for healing,
2. symbolic of the Holy Spirit, or
3. it could be baptism
• Prayer alone may not gain healing, faith is the major factor.
• In Greek there are several words for “sick”. James uses “Kanino”, which not only includes disease, but also means weak or weary.
• Attitude is important. James said, “are there any among you suffering? Let him pray. Is anyone cheerful? Let him sing psalms.”


*STEP FIVE: FAST AS A STATEMENT OF FAITH TO OTHERS *

Daniel was making a statement of faith when he asked for only vegetables to eat and water to drink, then dared the overseer to compare the appearance of the four sons of Israel with the young men who ate the king’s food.


*STEP SIX: LEARN THE EFFECTS OF THE FOOD YOU EAT *

Why are some foods good for us, and other foods not? What does certain food do to your body? If we really knew, there would likely be some things we would never eat again.


*STEP SEVEN: YIELD ALL RESULTS TO GOD *

Daniel said, “as you see fit, deal with your servants” (Dan. 1:13).

REMEMBER:

• The Daniel Fast will lead to spiritual insight. “to those four young men God gave knowledge”.
• The Daniel Fast is longer than one day. These young men fasted for ten days.
• The Daniel Fast is a partial fast. They ate, but only vegetables and water.
• The Daniel Fast requires abstinence from party or junk foods.
• There is no indication that they ever began to eat the king’s food.

*GUIDELINES FOR DANIEL FAST 
(Foods We May Eat)*

Whole Grains: Brown Rice, Oats, Barley

Legumes: Dried Beans, Pinto Beans, Split Peas, Lentils, Black Eyed 
Peas

Fruits: Apples, Apricots, Bananas, Blackberries, Blueberries, Boy- 
senberries, Cantelope, Cherries, Cranberries, Oats, Figs, Grapefruit, Grapes, Guava, Honeydew Melon, Kiwi, Lemons, Limes, Mangoes, Nectarines, Papayas, Peaches, Pears, Pineapples, Plums, Prunes, Raisins, Rasberries, Strawberries, Tangeloes, Tangerines, Watermelon 

Vegetables: Artichokes, Asparagus, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbage, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chili Peppers, Corn, Cucumbers, Eggplant, Garlic, Gingerroot, Kale, Leeks, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Mustard Greens, Okra, Onions, Parsley, Potatoes, Radishes, Rutabagas, Scallions, Spinach, Sprouts, Squashes, Sweet Potatoes, Tomatoes, Turnips, Watercress, Yams, Zucchini

Seeds, Nuts, Sprouts

Liquids: Spring Water, Distilled Water, 100% All-Natural Fruit Juices, 100% All Natural Vegetable Juices

*(Foods to Avoid) *

Meat 
White Rice
Fried Foods 
Caffeine
Carbonated Beverages
Foods Containing Preservatives or Additives
Refined Sugar
Sugar Substitutes
White Flour and All Products Using It 
Margarine, Shortening, High Fat Products


----------



## sithembile

*Re: Different Types of Fasting and Praying By Pastor Jantzen Franklin*

This was very informative Star, thank you for all your encouragement and commitment to prayer and fasting. I pray that the Lord increases you and gives you the desires of your heart. Amen


----------



## star

*Re: Different Types of Fasting and Praying By Pastor Jantzen Franklin*



			
				sithembile said:
			
		

> This was very informative Star, thank you for all your encouragement and commitment to prayer and fasting. I pray that the Lord increases you and gives you the desires of your heart. Amen


Thank you and God bless for the prayer. I love serving you ladies. Anything to get you closer to God would bring me great joy.


----------



## star

Bumping!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Very informative!  I think I need to do a Daniel fast very soon.  Off to the grocery for lots of fruits and vegetables!!

BE BLESSED!


----------



## star

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Very informative!  I think I need to do a Daniel fast very soon.  Off to the grocery for lots of fruits and vegetables!!
> 
> BE BLESSED!


One of many things I love about God he hits several things at once. This type of fasting is good for spirit and wonderful cleansing at the same time for the body.


----------



## star

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!


----------



## dreamer26

Thanks star great information.


----------



## star

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> Thanks star great information.


Your welcome and be blessed!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Thank you.


----------



## star

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Thank you.


God bless!!!


----------



## star

bumping!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!


----------



## pebbles

Boy, what an on time thread!


----------



## star

pebbles said:
			
		

> Boy, what an on time thread!


Praise God from whom all blessing flow!!!


----------



## gglory

I'm curious.  Has anyone ever been on a fast were you don't eat or drink anything?  That's the only kind of fast we do in the type of church I belong to.  The longest I've been without food or drink is 3 days.  Has anyone every went longer?  Could you describe how you felt?  The longer you went without food or drink was it easier?  Like I said just curious.


----------



## Chocolatep35

If i was to do this type of fast do you think it would be okay for me to still take my vitamins (biotin, liquid msm, eveningprimerose oil)?


----------



## star

Chocolatep35 said:
			
		

> If i was to do this type of fast do you think it would be okay for me to still take my vitamins (biotin, liquid msm, eveningprimerose oil)?



YES!!!!


----------



## Mocha5

*Thank you, Mamacita!  God is smiling on you!  *


----------



## preciouzone

Very informative, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## star

preciouzone said:


> Very informative, thank you for sharing this.



My pleasure!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

My church is going a very strict consecration beginning in and including the month of January.  I am really praying to complete the Daniel Fast.  Please keep me in prayer.


----------



## star

crlsweetie912 said:


> My church is going a very strict consecration beginning in and including the month of January.  I am really praying to complete the Daniel Fast.  Please keep me in prayer.



I know it that time year again Jentzeen Franklin's church does the national fast and praying for 21 day and it is powerful. Be blessed and trusting God to keep you during your consecration to Him.


----------



## star

*Beautiful* Updated Short Guide Book on Fasting with Recipes For Daniel Fasting.

Recipes Looks Yummy!!

http://www.fastingmovement.com/Connection_Magazine.pdf


----------



## gn1g

to the person who ask if anyone fasted absolute for more than 3 days I have. and OH MY Goodness.  It is the single best thing I've ever done in my lfife!!!!

However it has to be of the LORD for me.  I can not and could not do it on my own.

I went absolute for 5 days!  I was the most radiant beautiful I've ever been.  I praised and worshipped the Lord all 5 days.  Drank several 16 oz glasses off water daily.  took a dropper of trace minerals once daily. 

I came out with ABSOLUTE power! Absolute permenant results and complete victory.  If you want to truimph over your enemies it is the way to go.  

Now I am going to do a fast but I will not be able to do what I did the last time.  oh and I lost about 25 to 30 lbs.


----------



## star

gn1g said:


> to the person who ask if anyone fasted absolute for more than 3 days I have. and OH MY Goodness.  It is the single best thing I've ever done in my lfife!!!!
> 
> However it has to be of the LORD for me.  I can not and could not do it on my own.
> 
> I went absolute for 5 days!  I was the most radiant beautiful I've ever been.  I praised and worshipped the Lord all 5 days.  Drank several 16 oz glasses off water daily.  took a dropper of trace minerals once daily.
> 
> I came out with ABSOLUTE power! Absolute permenant results and complete victory.  If you want to truimph over your enemies it is the way to go.
> 
> Now I am going to do a fast but I will not be able to do what I did the last time.  oh and I lost about 25 to 30 lbs.



Praise God!! and 30lbs. WOW


----------



## NGraceO

I also thank you for this post. Sharing this knkowledge that is much needed was wonderful of you! God Bless you!!


----------



## NGraceO

gglory said:


> I'm curious. Has anyone ever been on a fast were you don't eat or drink anything? That's the only kind of fast we do in the type of church I belong to. The longest I've been without food or drink is 3 days. Has anyone every went longer? Could you describe how you felt? The longer you went without food or drink was it easier? Like I said just curious.


 
Earlier this year, I did a 7 day complete fast. And all I can say is WOW. To me, by day three, I didn't even miss the food. The spiritual clarity that came of it  was absolutely mind boggling!! I was so intune spiritually, and got full off the smallest of liquids. It made me see how food in my life was such a big distraction in my spiritual life. Each day Id have something like a slimfast fr breakfast, tomato soup for lunch, and milkshake for dinner...It was awesome. Like one of the best things I've ever done...honestly.


----------



## star

Nnelove said:


> Earlier this year, I did a 7 day complete fast. And all I can say is WOW. To me, by day three, I didn't even miss the food. The spiritual clarity that came of it  was absolutely mind boggling!! I was so intune spiritually, and got full off the smallest of liquids. It made me see how food in my life was such a big distraction in my spiritual life. Each day Id have something like a slimfast fr breakfast, tomato soup for lunch, and milkshake for dinner...It was awesome. Like one of the best things I've ever done...honestly.



Awesome and you are welcome!!!


----------



## star

gn1g said:


> to the person who ask if anyone fasted absolute for more than 3 days I have. and OH MY Goodness.  It is the single best thing I've ever done in my lfife!!!!
> 
> However it has to be of the LORD for me.  I can not and could not do it on my own.
> 
> I went absolute for 5 days!  I was the most radiant beautiful I've ever been.  I praised and worshipped the Lord all 5 days.  Drank several 16 oz glasses off water daily.  took a dropper of trace minerals once daily.
> 
> I came out with ABSOLUTE power! Absolute permenant results and complete victory.  If you want to truimph over your enemies it is the way to go.
> 
> Now I am going to do a fast but I will not be able to do what I did the last time.  oh and I lost about 25 to 30 lbs.



What a great STORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gn1g

I read over Franklin Jentzen's fasting articles yesterday, good information.  I've been phsycin myself up over the past couple of months to do a New years fast.  

I think the more desperate the situation the easier to do the fast.  

I agreed to do it with a co-worker but her pastor is adding in all kinds of stuff that I am not in agreement with, so I am going to be led by the Lord on this fast.


----------



## star

gn1g said:


> I read over Franklin Jentzen's fasting articles yesterday, good information.  I've been phsycin myself up over the past couple of months to do a New years fast.
> 
> I think the more desperate the situation the easier to do the fast.
> 
> I agreed to do it with a co-worker but her pastor is adding in all kinds of stuff that I am not in agreement with, so I am going to be led by the Lord on this fast.



Yes, let God lead you. Pastors provide guidance that can be twick base on the what is provided because utlimately this is between you and God.


----------



## star

January 2009 here we come see link.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=313627


----------



## divya

Thank you for sharing. FH and I will be starting to fast and pray together for a day or two every month and just knowing the options are helpful. This is new for me in my relationship with God, but I really would like to do it right. Ms. Honey also has shared some great insight on fasting, if anyone would like to PM her. (hope she doesn't mind me sharing)


----------



## beverly

Im in. Thanks star for being on your job with the fasting & its importance in our christian faith.

And thank you to everyone who has shared your stories. I am going to start tomorrow, please pray for me that I don't break the fast! I have a very stressful job & which can cause me to use other things such as food to absorb that stress. My intent is to do a 7 day fast! I have done an absolute three day fast before - my intent was to start today, to do a daniel fast for 4 days, then an absolute fast for another 3 days.

I almost was okay for but my co-worker brought in girl scout cookies 

I need to be clear on somethings right now!

Bev


----------



## MrsQueeny

beverly said:


> Im in. Thanks star for being on your job with the fasting & its importance in our christian faith.
> 
> And thank you to everyone who has shared your stories. I am going to start tomorrow, please pray for me that I don't break the fast! I have a very stressful job & which can cause me to use other things such as food to absorb that stress. My intent is to do a 7 day fast! I have done an absolute three day fast before - my intent was to start today, to do a daniel fast for 4 days, then an absolute fast for another 3 days.
> 
> I almost was okay for but my co-worker brought in girl scout cookies
> 
> I need to be clear on somethings right now!
> 
> Bev



I will be praying for you. Next week I will be starting a 40 day fast as well. I am looking forward to God doing some great things during that time. Q


----------



## S.O.S.

Does anyone have any Daniel's fast recipes that they use when fasting?


----------



## Ramya

I am doing an absolute fast for 14 days and a Daniel fast for 7 days. During this time, I will seek God's will concerning my next steps in every aspect of my life. I believe that my communion with God will be powerful and life-changing. My fast will end with me being water baptized on March 22.


----------



## princesslocks

Coongrats on your journey & your baptisim !


----------



## gorgeoushair

I am starting the Daniel fast tomorrow(Sunday)  Yes i need to lose weight but I'm doing this to get to know GOD better, to have a relationship w/ HIM, to know and understand the word, and b/c I want HIM and need HIM in my life.  I am looking forward to this journey Please pray for me.  Congrats to everyone


----------



## star

gorgeoushair said:


> I am starting the Daniel fast tomorrow(Sunday)  Yes i need to lose weight but I'm doing this to get to know GOD better, to have a relationship w/ HIM, to know and understand the word, and b/c I want HIM and need HIM in my life.  I am looking forward to this journey Please pray for me.  Congrats to everyone



Praise Him Girl!!!


----------



## star

beverly said:


> Im in. Thanks star for being on your job with the fasting & its importance in our christian faith.
> 
> And thank you to everyone who has shared your stories. I am going to start tomorrow, please pray for me that I don't break the fast! I have a very stressful job & which can cause me to use other things such as food to absorb that stress. My intent is to do a 7 day fast! I have done an absolute three day fast before - my intent was to start today, to do a daniel fast for 4 days, then an absolute fast for another 3 days.
> 
> I almost was okay for but my co-worker brought in girl scout cookies
> 
> I need to be clear on somethings right now!
> 
> Bev


Your welcome!!!


----------



## Naturefreegirl

Thanks star for bringing light to this fast. May God bless you .


----------



## Renewed1

Today I started a fast of sacrifice.  My sacrifice was meat and meat by products.  It's hard, I didn't realize how often I eat meat until today.  I'm ending it on Sunday at 2:30pm.  

I'm fasting for clarity regarding my life (I'm in limbo) and that my sister doesn't lose her job.


----------



## chicacanella

I was trying to figure out how long I can fast and really didn't know how long I would be going. I was thinking of doing two days on the Daniel Fast but I think I know what I can do now.

Instead of going days and days without food, I am going to do the 
6 a.m. - 3 p.m. fast per day or a 9 hour fast beginning from when I first wake up.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Started my 21 Daniel Fast. I am fasting for weight loss, cleansing hearing for the Lord on some very personal issues on and in my life.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Did my fast one full day and did a partial fast today.

So, I will do my fast from  5am until 5 pm. or 5am until 3 pm.


----------



## star

I have been away for awhile myself on a fast. God is so good I am so thankful for this spiritual tool.


----------



## PG480

I have fasted quite a few times in my life and the spiritual experience in itself has been phenomenal. Though I enjoy and see the benefits of doing my own personal fast, for some reason it is when I partake in the corporate fast at my chuch that my spiritual experience is more heightened or transcended. It is the most amazing experience. So for those of you who mentioned partaking in a fast any updates of spiritual breakthroughs from the experience.


----------



## BrightCurls

I am currently reading Pastor J. Franklin's book about fasting and I am on my third day of fasting. I started on Sunday with a fruit, water, detox tea, green tea, and juice fast. I've been fasting from sugar for a while and I have lost a lot of weight. When people ask me what I'm doing to lose weight, I tell some people that I have eliminated sweets and meat from my diet. However, I tell others that I am on a fast, mainly because I want God to be glorified. Do you all think it is appropriate to tell some people that you are fasting? I know the Bible tells us to pray and fast in secret, but I feel that it is good to let other people know because it can be used as a testimony about how the Lord is moving in my life.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## star

Saved1291 said:


> I am currently reading Pastor J. Franklin's book about fasting and I am on my third day of fasting. I started on Sunday with a fruit, water, detox tea, green tea, and juice fast. I've been fasting from sugar for a while and I have lost a lot of weight. When people ask me what I'm doing to lose weight, I tell some people that I have eliminated sweets and meat from my diet. However, I tell others that I am on a fast, mainly because I want God to be glorified. Do you all think it is appropriate to tell some people that you are fasting? I know the Bible tells us to pray and fast in secret, but I feel that it is good to let other people know because it can be used as a testimony about how the Lord is moving in my life.  What are your thoughts?



Whether you are doing a corporate fast such as group or private especially, private it should not be known to others. For example, in a group fast such as Church it may be necessary to talk to others but to encourage one another and you may have to talk to you spouse so they will know. However, a private fast should NOT be shared with people until after the fast but only your spouse since he may want to know why you are not eating with him. If others ask you what your are doing just state you are cutting back or your are in consecreation. Although consecreation could be a give away. I basically told people I was cutting back on things to stay focused on God and I would leave at that. God wants somethings private and he specifically states this in his word about the private fast. So, when you do a private just wait until the fast is over before you share, God will stilll be glorified and God will give you insight on what to tell people who ask during the fast. I think telling others you are cutting back on sweets is good and just leave at that.


----------



## BrightCurls

Star,

Thanks for the wise counsel about fasting. I appreciate your insight and will certainly use the information you shared. May *He* continue to bless you and yours.

In Him,
Saved1291


----------



## luvlonghair

Ok, now I feel bad because I'm currently on a fast and have shared this with some people.  Am I doomed?


----------



## star

luvlonghair said:


> Ok, now I feel bad because I'm currently on a fast and have shared this with some people.  Am I doomed?



No you are not doomed because God knew your heart and you were trying to boost you simple did not know. But if possible from this day forward if it is a private fast try to keep it private. Don't worry God does understand that fasting and praying is a journey and you will learn as you go.


----------



## Zeal

I will be participating in this fast in January 2010. Lord willing. 

  I reaaaaaaallllly need to hear from God.  I really do.  In every/all aspects of my life.


----------



## star

Zeal said:


> I will be participating in this fast in January 2010. Lord willing.
> 
> I reaaaaaaallllly need to hear from God.  I really do.  In every/all aspects of my life.



I already ladies and others we are all geared UP for great, great things.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

I'm on this starting on the tenth. Thanks Star!


----------



## PaleoChick

Lord willing I will participate in the Daniel Fast starting on the 10th. Seriously.


----------



## star

SunkistDiva said:


> Lord willing I will participate in the Daniel Fast starting on the 10th. Seriously.



Go Ms. SunkistDiva sunshine do what you can because you are doing all for the love your life, JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## star

God is so, so good and thanks to all on their wonderful spiritual journey. 

AMEN, AMEN and AMEN!!!


----------



## SND411

I'm not sure whether someone alrady posted this, but I found this verse interesting to say the least: 

Isaiah 58:6

"Isn't this the fast that I have chosen: to release the bonds of wickedness, to undo the bands of the yoke, and to let the oppressed go free, and that you break every yoke?


----------



## gvin89

subscribing...thanks for the info!


----------



## star

Always good to have a word from the Lord.


----------



## star

Bumping!!!


----------



## Laela

Thanks, Star! I was looking for this thread.. DH and I talked about doing this fast as well; we've signed up...

Are you doing this fast again?


----------



## luthiengirlie

I feel super super super led to do this.. I may not do it with food but I definetly need to do this with technology


----------



## star

Do whatever God leads you to do. We as unit will gain power, power and more power.


----------



## star

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!


----------



## star

Bumping!!!


----------



## paradise79

thanks for that precious and informative post, star. I'm weaning my baby, glory be to the Lord,  in a month (he will be past 6 months) so I look forward joining you ladies at that time, if there is still someone on it.


----------



## lovely008

thanks for sharing star!


----------



## star

paradise79 said:


> thanks for that precious and informative post, star. I'm weaning my baby, glory be to the Lord,  in a month (he will be past 6 months) so I look forward joining you ladies at that time, if there is still someone on it.



Your welcome and just God lead you. We are going to go back to our montly fasting and praying team again.


----------



## star

lovely008 said:


> thanks for sharing star!



Your welcome!!!


----------



## Laela

Thank you, mods for making this a sticky! 

God bless~


----------



## star

Laela said:


> Thank you, mods for making this a sticky!
> 
> God bless~



I was thinking the same thing I know it was a Sticky before but they had to do some shifting but I am glad it is back in this section. So I want to say thank you too.


----------



## star

Keep it up ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## softblackcotton

Has anyone ever done a Starvation Fast? And for how long?


----------



## dede1129

Starting My Daniel Fast Today!


----------



## Nice Lady

dede1129 said:


> Starting My Daniel Fast Today!



Well, I hope you complete it. It is an excellent fast. I hope you receive all the spiritual benefits to elevate your spiritual walk with the Lord.


----------



## star

I am going to start mines soon also.


----------



## star

Annual 2012 Coming but we do not see exact date on site but it normally starts the 2nd Sunday.  Here is site stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/fasting/


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> Annual 2012 Coming but we do not see exact date on site but it normally starts the 2nd Sunday.  Here is site stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/fasting/



   Hi star 

Miss you... Love and hugs to you and the happiest of this Holy Holiday Season.


----------



## star

Shimmie said:


> Hi star
> 
> Miss you... Love and hugs to you and the happiest of this Holy Holiday Season.



And you I miss so, so much but so thankful God is still using you to bless these great women of God. I have got to get in with your prayer line. I have been doing the other line GirlsfriendPray but I will definietely be moving you prayer line into my schedule. Love so much and miss us terribly.


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> And you I miss so, so much but so thankful God is still using you to bless these great women of God. I have got to get in with your prayer line. I have been doing the other line GirlsfriendPray but I will definietely be moving you prayer line into my schedule. Love so much and miss us terribly.



Having you with us on the prayer line will be a wonderful and beautiful gift from God's heart.   Hope to 'see' you there soon.    :blowkiss:


----------



## star

Shimmie said:


> Having you with us on the prayer line will be a wonderful and beautiful gift from God's heart.   Hope to 'see' you there soon.    :blowkiss:



So glad God directly this path for the forum.


----------



## star

I hope everyone journey no what it was during this fast was rewarding.  God bless!! and continue different fast and pray sessions throughout the year.


----------



## Africangal

Thank you so much for this thread. Fasting has always been my comfort and thanks for all my blessing.


----------



## star

God is good!!!!


----------



## LiftedUp

I fast on Thursdays from 6am to 12pm and I must say I get a lot of clarity during that time.


----------



## Incognitus

Bumping. Thanks OP :Bump


----------



## stephluv

Going to purchase Fasting Journal: Your Personal 21-Day Guide to a Successful Fast and the book...I had read a bit of it last night and I loved the few pages I read....since I am starting my 2nd Daniel fast soon I think this will be a great asset to use


----------



## sweetvi

Just forwarded this to a friend!  She is a new christian and needed help on fasting.  Thank God this is a Siggie!


----------



## star

Amen!!!


----------



## star

This thread is unbelievable you always look at when want to do a fast and prayer. It is up to 100,000 WOW!!!


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> This thread is unbelievable you always look at when want to do a fast and prayer. It is up to 100,000 WOW!!!



 star    Love you, miss you.   Thank you for always keeping us on point with fasting and prayer.  

You are a true blessing and forever standing upon God's Word and His Word is forever 'standing' and backing you.


----------



## gn1g

I just came off a 10 day fast in which I was fasting with and for my united way adopted sister a godly husband. She met a man immediately after the fast. 

I sent her a 3 sentence email saying to her to slow down and to guard her heart cause sometimes the devil will send a counterfeit. She said I am not focused on anything but being happy no negativity you will not rain on my parade etc. I just read what she said and later on the more I thought about it _I am offended_. (i know what the bible says about offenses but still I am human) 
Fasting and praying for you a godly husband was my idea! several times a year I hear her tell me how lonely she is and how she feels when other people talk about their kids, boyfriends, husbands so lonely until she cries. 

the next day I realized it is a trick of the enemy and begin to lift her up sooooo high before the Lord in prayer.

Do you find that the devil is waiting to attack you right after a fast?


----------



## star

The enemy does try to do things like that for he tried it with with Jesus after his fast but be of good cheer for Jesus said I have overcome the world.  God loves us so much that He is NOT going to let the devil steal all we worked for and prayed to be destroyed easily.  Fasting and Prayer is one greatest weapon of our warfare that the enemy cannot touch.


----------



## gn1g

I have so much going on, I figure I must be up for a huge blessing.  

I would like need to do the Esther fast, I've done it twice in my life and to me it works the best and the fastest. 3 days with not a single morsel of food, yet it is so worth it.   I just need to get my mind set.


----------



## Shimmie

gn1g said:


> I have so much going on, I figure I must be up for a huge blessing.
> 
> I would like need to do the Esther fast, I've done it twice in my life and to me it works the best and the fastest. 3 days with not a single morsel of food, yet it is so worth it.   I just need to get my mind set.



Whatever is going on, I touch and agree that God's favour is upon you, during and after your fast, In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Make sure that you stay hydrated.     Add some pure lemon juice to your water each day to keep your body from becoming too acidic.  

Take care... :Rose:


----------



## star

Amen!!!


----------



## star

Be empowered through fasting and praying.


----------



## star

Keep fasting and praying ladies!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> Keep fasting and praying ladies!!!!!


 
star... Amen.   It's a new Season with even more reason to be in prayer and fasting unto the Lord. 

God bless you, surrounding you in love and protection and keep you in all that fills your heart.


----------



## stephluv

gn1g said:


> I have so much going on, I figure I must be up for a huge blessing.
> 
> I would like need to do the Esther fast, I've done it twice in my life and to me it works the best and the fastest. 3 days with not a single morsel of food, yet it is so worth it.   I just need to get my mind set.



gn1g I'm interested in details on this particular fast and maybe if I'm able and ready I can join you....also not to be nosy but thank you or praying and fasting with your sister about a mate...I know I would love it if someone joined me on something like that 



star said:


> Keep fasting and praying ladies!!!!!



star I'm doing a modified Daniels fast for this whole mth so just this one liner was motivation 



Shimmie said:


> star... Amen.   It's a new Season with even more reason to be in prayer and fasting unto the Lord.



Shimmie yes definitely in a new season and I am honored and grateful for the way he is healing and opening me up for his WORD daily....this time everything feels different and sometimes I have ended up in tears during my private prayers just from my joy and being grateful in seeking him I'm just humbled in my weakness and I'm letting sooooo many things go for God to handle without my control


----------



## curlcomplexity

I need a little help as well as encouragement. This is my second day on a full fast. I've only had water to drink. I'm experiencing hunger pains and I'm finding it hard to focus.  I'm trying my best to incorporate more prayer into these next few days, but I'm not sure where to start.  There's so much that I need clarity on.


----------



## star

2016 Fasting and Praying yoking with others for unbelievable strength.
http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/join-fastingmovement/


----------



## star

This is National or even Global fast very powerful ladies to join in starting January 3, 2016 for 21 days.


----------



## alex114

I am doing a 5 day complete fast, so I'll be eating again on Monday. This thread is such a blessing!

ETA: change absolute to complete- I forgot that absolute = no water either!


----------



## star

alex114 said:


> I am doing a 5 day complete fast, so I'll be eating again on Monday. This thread is such a blessing!
> 
> ETA: change absolute to complete- I forgot that absolute = no water either!


amen and hope all went well.


----------



## alex114

It was a pivotal moment in my walk with Christ. I've been much happier and more consistent in my prayer life since then, and I feel much more listened to and supported by the Lord, now that all of that baggage in between us (in my mind, maybe) has been thrown out of the window. 

Thank you! @star


----------



## Aggie

Marking a spot to come back and read later.


----------



## VirtuousGal

Loving this, bumping for anyone who may need it


----------



## star

God keeps His word and purpose alive no matter what.


----------

